# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  Joining SBA

## Adam

You may have seen further 'issues' with the BBKA - they just seem to go from one embarrassing episode to another - I would not want to be a trustee!  If I were to become a member of the SBA, does SBA membership cover for liability insurance for England or is it just for Scotland?

----------


## Feckless Drone

> You may have seen further 'issues' with the BBKA - they just seem to go from one embarrassing episode to another -


Nope!, not a clue what has happened.

----------


## Adam

More infighting it seems and a bun-fight at the Annual Delegates Meeting last weekend. These spats Seem to be getting regular events!

----------


## madasafish

I was a delegate and wrote a summary four page report for our local executive.

It was the first ADM I have been to.  I don't want to go to another if  that one was typical and have written so.

I will say no more.

----------


## Feckless Drone

> I will say no more.


Damn! Sounds like I missed a cross between a Monty Python skit and "the thick of it"

Is it on YouTube?

----------


## Paul_

They seem to have nixed the forum and replaced it with the awful facebook.

----------


## Adam

> Is it on YouTube?


I expect that it would be removed as it might offend those with a sensitive disposition.
(I wasn't there but from the snippits I have seen on FB, Madasafish probably wants to forget it all as if it were a dream!).

----------


## Adam

> They seem to have nixed the forum and replaced it with the awful facebook.


I hate FB as well! Irrespective of my views,  it's not as good as a forum tool compared to - err a forum!

----------


## Thymallus

A dastardly undertaking removing the forum with no notice given to anyone who used that forum. Roger Patterson informed everyone the official BBKA forum would be down for 48 hours from Monday.....now was he also hoodwinked? 
Unless they are having trouble resurrecting it looks like they pulled the plug without consulting anyone.
I'm also hearing that the facebook abomination is removing any posts that, shall we say, question the BBKA in any way!

----------


## Adam

I have had contact with Roger and I am sure that he only passed on the information he was given.

----------


## Paul_

> I have had contact with Roger and I am sure that he only passed on the information he was given.


I liked the BBKA forum, I don't want to use facebook and let it harvest all my personal information. At this point, I wonder why bother paying the BBKA.

I hope they bring it back, the bbka facebook group seems to be a fifedom.

----------


## madasafish

> I liked the BBKA forum, I don't want to use facebook and let it harvest all my personal information. At this point, I wonder why bother paying the BBKA.
> 
> I hope they bring it back, the bbka facebook group seems to be a fifedom.


You don't need to give FB *true* information...

----------


## gavin

It all seems a bit of a mess but I hope they sort it - the BBKA forum that is.  I don't know what it is about the way that organisation works but it was just the same at the last forum and website reorganisation and I haven't been posting there since.  Did I see talk on FB of it going behind a membership wall of some kind?  Previously the folk making the decisions knew nothing about the forum and no matter how much pleading was made they went ahead anyway.  Not just little consultation but willful ignoring of warnings.

Here the forum and the SBA website sit on different servers and are managed separately.  Kevin and Julian are very sensible fellows and they would never jeopardise the forum (even if they could  :Wink: ).  I think that we (the SBA) are exceptionally lucky to have Kevin.  He's done an amazing job with the website and all of his time is given freely.  No IT contracts and consultants to mess it up. 

Anyway, all are welcome here if you wish to join in.  And Adam, I don't think our insurance covers anything not on Scottish soil, sorry.  You could always move  :Smile: .

----------


## Paul_

> You don't need to give FB *true* information...


Too much faff. The forum on the site was fine, if they want to use FB that's great for them but I'm not going near it.

----------


## madasafish

> It all seems a bit of a mess but I hope they sort it - the BBKA forum that is.  I don't know what it is about the way that organisation works but it was just the same at the last forum and website reorganisation and I haven't been posting there since.  *Did I see talk on FB of it going behind a membership wall of some kind*?  Previously the folk making the decisions knew nothing about the forum and no matter how much pleading was made they went ahead anyway.  Not just little consultation but willful ignoring of warnings.
> 
> Here the forum and the SBA website sit on different servers and are managed separately.  Kevin and Julian are very sensible fellows and they would never jeopardise the forum (even if they could ).  I think that we (the SBA) are exceptionally lucky to have Kevin.  He's done an amazing job with the website and all of his time is given freely.  No IT contracts and consultants to mess it up. 
> 
> Anyway, all are welcome here if you wish to join in.  And Adam, I don't think our insurance covers anything not on Scottish soil, sorry.  You could always move .


no.

The original website had a "Members only section" accessible only with your BBKA membership number and a password after you registered with the site.
The new website has the same link but ANYONE can access it and they plan to link to the Membership Register of membership numbers later..at an unspeciifed date.
And you have to ask why bother? if they are going to allow unlimited public access until they do something they should have done before they rolled it out. Apparently they advised associations of what they planned to do - after they had implemented it !

There is a description for people and organisations which repeat prior mistakes. Indeed there are several one word descriptions: most are very rude and unPC  and very apt.

----------


## Adam

> It all seems a bit of a mess but I hope they sort it - the BBKA forum that is.  I don't know what it is about the way that organisation works but it was just the same at the last forum and website reorganisation and I haven't been posting there since.  Did I see talk on FB of it going behind a membership wall of some kind?  Previously the folk making the decisions knew nothing about the forum and no matter how much pleading was made they went ahead anyway.  Not just little consultation but willful ignoring of warnings.
> 
> Here the forum and the SBA website sit on different servers and are managed separately.  Kevin and Julian are very sensible fellows and they would never jeopardise the forum (even if they could ).  I think that we (the SBA) are exceptionally lucky to have Kevin.  He's done an amazing job with the website and all of his time is given freely.  No IT contracts and consultants to mess it up. 
> 
> Anyway, all are welcome here if you wish to join in.  And Adam, I don't think our insurance covers anything not on Scottish soil, sorry.  You could always move .


Thanks Gavin, Not sure about moving though!

----------


## fatshark

> Anyway, all are welcome here if you wish to join in.  And Adam, I don't think our insurance covers anything not on Scottish soil, sorry.  You could always move .


I can sell you half a ton of Scottish soil if you want ... enough for a small apiary  :Wink:

----------


## Greengage

All sounds familiar from this side.

----------


## HelenD

> You don't need to give FB *true* information...


It's correct the personal information you yourself give FB on signing up can be fictitious.  It's the data collection FB carries out via cookies not only relating to activity on the web while you're logged into FB but other web activity on any device you use to log into FB.   It's too Big Brother for me and I do not want to join. 

I've found useful information here before so I wandered here expecting either a huge outcry or to discover it's a mistake and there's another way to access the BBKA Members' Forum but it would appear not.

----------


## Paul_

> It's correct the personal information you yourself give FB on signing up can be fictitious.  It's the data collection FB carries out via cookies not only relating to activity on the web while you're logged into FB but other web activity on any device you use to log into FB.   It's too Big Brother for me and I do not want to join.


We had a chat about this at our local club. We came to conclusion that a club facebook group is ok because you actually know most of the people - the BBKA group is thousands of people so the chance of coming across an Internet oddball is rather high.

----------

